# Musical Snapshots



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, I've decided that this will be a great way to possibly see a side of each other that we don't really see often. So I was thinking what would be a great way to get a musical snapshot of the folks around here. If you have an MP3 player please play along or if you can figure out a way to do it sans MP3 player join in!

What I'm going to do, is I'm putting my zune on shuffle all. And I'm going to list the first 30 songs that come up. No matter how crazy or embarrassing they may end up being. I was thinking about this on my way into work, and it sounded like fun. I have a wide variety of music I like and probably so do many of you. So here's a musical snapshot of this FFA:

1. Nookie - Limp Bizkit
2. Stuck in the Middle - Mika
3. Get in the Ring - Guns and Roses
4. Shape of Things to Come - Audioslave
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - Bloodhound Gang
6. Can't Stop This Thing We Start - Bryan Adams
7. Bulls on Parade VS New Style - RATM & Beastie Boys
8. Enemy - Chiasm
9. Am I Demon - Danzig
10. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers
11. Beautiful Stranger - Madonna
12. The Outlaw Torn - Metallica
13. Here I am - Bryan Adams (Damn it more Bryan Adams??)
14. London Bridges - Fergie
15. Lord Knows - Alien Ant Farm
16. Fire Water Burn - Bloodhound Gang
17. Freak on a Leash - Korn
18. The Ballad of Chasey Lain - Bloodhound Gang
19. It's Not Me - 3 Doors Down
20. Over and Over - Lennon (if you don't know Lennon you should, seriously I love her and her new project Devil's Gift)
21. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix
22. Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - George Michael w/ Elton John
24. R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A. - John Mellencamp
25. Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce
26. Do Me Baby - Prince
27. Fields - Sponge
28. New York Minute - Eagles
29. Dog and Butterfly - Heart
30. Addicted - Tamara Bedricky (LES made a CD for me. this was on it. I love it though.

So there you have it. a 30 song snapshot of me. Unfortunately no Coheed and Cambria, Avenged Sevenfold, Mike Got Spiked, MSI or Primus showed. up.  But yeah, there's me in 30 songs. How about you guys? I wanna see what all you BHM and FFAs are listening to!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 26, 2008)

since i normally stick to the same 2 or 3 playlists it's not really a snapshot of what i'm listening too but here is my list anyways.....

01. Long Hard Road Out Of Hell - Marilyn Manson	
02. Feelin' Love - Paula Cole
03. Lieutenant Kijé Suite - Troika - Prokofiev	
04. What Can I Do - The Corrs	
05. 5446 That's My Number / Ball And Chain - Sublime	
06. Take It To The Limit - The Eagles	
07. Hip To Be Square - Huey Lewis and The News	
08. Stuck On You - Elvis Presley	
09. I Can't Be With You - The Cranberries	
10. The Fear - Travis	
11. War Of The Sexes - The Streets	
12. The Lady is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra	
13. Golden Touch - Razorlight	
14. A Little Soul - Pulp
15. Give Me Life - Daniel Powter	
16. My Beloved Monstrosity - Eels	
17. Auf Achse - Franz Ferdinand	
18. It's Gettin' Better (Man!!) - Oasis	
19. When I Come Around - Green Day
20. I Didn't Want To Wake You Up - Baby Bird	
21. Soul Man - Sam & Dave	
22. Fernando - ABBA 
23. Angel - Aerosmith	
24. Fantastic, That's You - Louis Armstrong 
25. It Can't Come Quickly Enough - Scissor Sisters	
26. The Saga - The Libertines	
27. High - The Cure	
28. Wow - Kate Bush
29. A Little Bit Of Shhh - Lady Sovereign
30. O Come, All Ye Faithful - The Choir of King's College, Cambridge	


phew! i would most definitely have had to consider editing if numbers 33 or 38 had made it in there :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## orinoco (Jun 26, 2008)

there's a lot of Bloodhound Gang in there, do they take up 10% of your player or something?  and please tell me that isn't Mika doing the old stealers wheel song!



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> 1. Nookie - Limp Bizkit
> 2. Stuck in the Middle - Mika
> 3. Get in the Ring - Guns and Roses
> 4. Shape of Things to Come - Audioslave
> ...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 26, 2008)

No it's not Mika doing the Stealer's Stuck in the Middle.  It's a Mika original.

I have a heck of a lot of Bloodhound Gang, every CD and multiple remixes to boot.


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have an MP3 player (I'm not much of a gadget guy, especially considering I'm an electrical engineer  Or more to the point, we spend most of our 'luxuries' spending on food). 

But I do have 16 CDs sitting in a stack on my desk here at work. I bring things back and forth from home to work occasionally, so this is a fair snapshot of what I am listening to at the moment.....well, actually, I still listen the radio a lot (a sort of alternative/new rock station) which is a lot of what I listen to, the CDs tend to lag behind what new songs I'm loving (there is a used CD store a few blocks from work, so I can often find stuff I like ~6 months after it was on the radio).

Anyway, here goes:

- in the computer right now: Stabilo, "Happiness & Disaster"
- Panic at the Disco: A fever you can't sweat out
- Billy Joel: Greatest Hits, volume I
- Hunter Valentine: The Impatient Romantic
- Jean-Jacques Goldman: Non Homologue
- Swollen Members: Monsters in the closet
- Fall Out Boy: From under the cork tree
- The Fratellis: Costello Music
- Eminem: The Re-Up
- (a pre-mixed CD): Soft 'n Heavy (old british rock)
- Spirit of the West: Go Figure
- Jennifer Warnes: Famous Blue Raincoat (the songs of Leaonar Cohen)
- D12: D12 World
- (a pre-mixed CD): Much Dance 2007
- Renaud: Meileurs de Renaud 1985-1995
- Swollen Members: Bad Dreams

(by a rare coincidence no Great Big Sea. I almost always have Great Big Sea, but that is the luck of the draw today)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is so all over the place that it's creepy lol

1. Rollins Band - Ghostrider
2. Jars of Clay - Flood
3. Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up
4. Miley Cyrus - See You Again
5. Ian Van Dahl - Castles In The Sky
6. The Mars Volta - Conjugal Burns
7. Mindless Self Indulgence - Pussy All Night
8. Weezer - Say It Ain't So
9. Duncan Sheik - Barely Breathing
10. Coldplay - Violet Hill
11. Radiohead - The Bends
12. Muse - Hysteria
13. Primus - Too Many Puppies
14. Will Smith - Summertime
15. Tool - Prison Sex
16. Pearl Jam - Dissident
17. Minus The Bear - Pachuca Sunrise
18. Peeping Tom - Mojo
19. Mastodon - I Am Ahab
20. Unexpect - Psychic Jugglers
21. The White Stripes - I Think I Smell A Rat
22. Arcade Fire - No Cars Go
23. Andrew WK - She Is Beautiful
24. Eric Clapton - Cocaine
25. Collective Soul - The World I Know
26. Alice in Chains - Nutshell
27. Can - Moonshake
28. Boris - Pink
29. Candlebox - Far Behind
30. Cardigans - Lovefool

Seriously off-putting selection of genres lol


----------



## Melian (Jun 26, 2008)

Heh...fun way to kill time at work. *shuffle shuffle*

1. The Nurse Who Loved Me - A Perfect Circle
2. Eisplanet - Beborn Beton
3. Maschine Zeit - Funker Vogt
4. Now or Never - Unter Art
5. Eating Glass - SAM
6. Robot Buzz - Memmaker
7. Endzeitstimmung - Nachtmahr
8. Vampire Romance - Blutengel
9. Stormblast - Dimmu Borgir
10. Was it Always This Way - Implant feat. Anne Clark
11. Play the Game - Insekt
12. Musikerhaende - Heimataerde
13. Beslan - Taktical Sekt
14. Blood, Milk and Sky - White Zombie
15. Stepchild - Symbiont
16. Dead Stars - Covenant
17. Perfect World - Unter Art
18. Pusher - Soman
19. Sex Dwarf - Laether Strip
20. Song to the Siren - This Mortal Coil
21. Dirty Little Secrets - My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult
22. Seventeen - Ladytron
23. Transmission - Joy Division
24. Ignore the Machine - Alien Sex Fiend
25. Go Zombie - Zombie Girl
26. This is My Rifle - Combichrist
27. Vorbei - Beborn Beton
28. Red Queen - Funker Vogt
29. Opiate - Tool
30. Murmaider - Dethklok


----------



## Smite (Jun 26, 2008)

I got your Primus covered BEB 

I just used iTunes Party Shuffle mode.

1. Free Fallin - Tom Petty
2. Dutchess and the Proverbial Mind Spread - Primus
3. Helpless Dancer - The Who
4. The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles
5. Wrap It Up - Whitey
6. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles
7. I'll Be Back - The Beatles
8. Funny Love - Parappa The Rappa
9. My Friend Fats - Primus
10. Carol of the Bells - Barenaked Ladies
11. Keep off the Lawn - Aesop Rock
12. Mary Anne With the Shaky Hand - The Who
13. Castles Made of Sand - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
14. I Won't Back Down - Tom Petty
15. Something Got a Hold of Me - Hank Williams
16. Land of Confusion - Disturbed
17. Last Days - Shinici Osawa
18. Top So How Come - The Beatles
19. Guerillas in Tha Mist - Da Lench Mob
20. Godzilla (Live) - Blue Oyster Cult
21. Happiness is a Warm Gun - The Beatles
22. Ferry Across the Mersey - Gerry & The Pacemakers
23. Deep Cover - Dr. Dre featuring Snoop Dogg
24. Why Don't we do it in the Street - The Beatles
25. The Kids Aren't Alright - The Offspring
26. Cold, Cold Heart - Hank Williams
27. Doctor Robert - The Beatles
28. I'd Still Want You - Hank Williams
29. Defend Bucky - Shawn Lee
30. All My Loving - The Beatles

I've only actually listened to about four of those songs in that list.


----------



## mischel (Jun 26, 2008)

Sick City Daggers - Straight Outta Hell (Psychobilly)
T Error 404 - Movement
Deadjump - Burnout Die Braut Remix
Satyricon - My Skin Is Cold (Melodic Black Metal)
Unter Art - Now Or Never
And One - Military Fashion Show
Sam - 24 Stunden
Sam - Arm Of Justice
Phillip Boa - And Then She Kissed Her
Nachtmahr - Katharsis
D.B.S. - Electronic Formation (Bodybilly - Rockabilly mixed with EBM)
Absolute Body Control - Never Seen
Ambassador21 - In Love
Beborn Beton - Torture
Cat - Parasite
Dawn Of Ashes - Torture Device
Covenant - Ritual Noise Version S
Fabrik C - X3
FGFC820 - Society (yes yes yes, great song)
Fixmer & Mc Carthy - Banging Down Your Door
Kiew - Feierabend In Kiew
Memmaker - Death Comes
Miss Construction - Fuck Me Too (hehe, im so S&M)
Monolith - Disco Buddha
Modulate - Kommune 1
Nin Kuji - Disko Palaestina
Nurzery Rhymes - Cuore Sanguinato
Orange Sector - R.I.P.
Pride And Fall - Blood
Shift - Electrofixx
Snakeskin - Bite Me
Stahlschlag - Wunschkonzert
Tamtrum - Abort the Pope (right right... :>)
Terrorfakt - Fine Art Of Killing Yourself
Winterkaelte - El Nino
Wumpscut - Soylent Green (is people !!!)
VNV Nation - Nemesis
Xotox - Zweischicht
Wynardtage - Peace Of Mind

That's 0.1% of my Industrial/EBM/TBM/whatever stuff. And i got a lot of metal (black, death, techdeath, pagan, viking, folk.......) too.
And i like Minimal, Oldies, Gabber, Goa, Punk, Rhythm ’n’ Noise, Darkcore, Speedcore, Jumpstyle and any kind of Gothic music.
I dont like plain german folk music like "Musikantenstaddl"... lol

Melian, you got a good taste of music


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jun 26, 2008)

I went the i-tunes party shuffle route like Smite. I have to say, if I were at a party with all of this music playing back to back Id be frightened....and then I would leave and look for a better party.

1.Wound - Godflesh
2. Action Packed - Johnny Dollar 
3.Straight to the Bank- 50 Cent	
4.Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love)- Waylon Jennings
5.Jesus Built My Hotrod - Ministry	
6.South Australia- The Seadogs	
7.Bettlejuice: Main Titles- Cincinnati Pops Orchestra & Erich Kunzel
8.Steamroller Blues- Elvis Presley
9.I Was a Teenage Werewolf - The Cramps	
10.I Will Refuse -Pailhead	
11.Right Next Door (Because of Me)- The Robert Cray Band
12.Beers Steers and Queers-	Revolting Cocks
13.Tales from the Crypt (Main Title)- Danny Elfman
14.If I Ever Leave This World Alive- Flogging Molly	
15.You Know I'm No Good (feat. Ghostface Killah)- Amy Winehouse
16.Death Valley Queen- Flogging Molly
17.Bad Mouth- Fugazi	
18.Invitaton - Switchblade Symphony
19. The Real Thing - Lords Of Acid
20.Big Red Rocket of Love - Rev. Horton Heat
21.Walk- Pantera
22.Chainsaw- Skinny Puppy
23.Fishnet Stockings - Stray Cats 
24.I'd Rather Fuck You- N.W.A
25.Yo, Ho (A Pirate's Life for Me)- Disney Characters	
26.No More Tears- Ozzy Osbourne
27.I'll Remember You	-Elvis Presley	
28. Baker Street- Foo Fighters
29.Mystic Man- Peter Tosh
30.Violin Concerto (1RT. Movement)- Gil Shaham


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Jun 26, 2008)

ooh this sounds like fun
I really need to post more on this forum so heres my list

1 Flight of Icarus - Iron Maiden
2 Punk rock girl - The Dead Milkmen
3 Don't want it all - Nirvana
4 Greener With the Scenery - The Used
5 Bored to Tears - Black Label Society
6 Strange World - Iron Maiden
7 The Way I Feel - Rancid
8 Memories - NOFX
9 I Love the Pigs - GWAR
10 The Zoo - Scorpions
11 Wearing and Tearing - Led Zeppelin
12 Poor Tom - Led Zeppelin
13 What - American Head Charge
14 The Good Life - Weezer
15 Bloodtrocuted - Dethklok
16 Verbal Abuse/Leeches - Slayer
17 Funtime - Iggy Pop
18 Timebomb - Buckcherry
19 English Fire - Cradle of Filth
20 Hopscotch Willie - Stephen Malkmus
21 Eat Me, Drink Me - Marilyn Manson
22 Spiders - System of a Down
23 Spiel mit mir - Rammstein
24 Sinister Purpose - CCR
25 I'm Not Afraid of Life - Ramones
26 Rock of Mages - Bang Camaro
27 Living after midnight -Judas Priest
28 You Only Live Once - The Strokes 
29 My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
30 Prisoner of Society - The Living End


----------



## xm41 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a little compulsive in my music collecting. For info on my music collection see my website.
www.rtwonline.com

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## Paquito (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright, lets shuffle and play!

Mad Season - Matchbox 20
Hurt - Christina Aguilera
Gold Digger - Kanye West
Clothes Off - Gym Class Heroes
Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard
Streetcorner Symphony - Rob Thomas
Over You - Daughtry
Brick House - The Commodores
Let It Be - The Beatles
I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
Imagine - John Lennon
You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse
All By Myself - Latoya London
Don't Phunk With My Heart - The Black Eyed Peas
I Need An Angel - Rueben Studdard
Take It To Jesus - Diary of a Mad Black Woman
Be Without You - Mary J. Blige
Move Along - The All-American Rejects
Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis
Crazy In Love - Beyonce ft. Jay Z
Into the Ocean - Blue October
Better Together - Jack Johnson
Until The End of Time - Justin Timberlake ft. Beyonce
Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
This Is My Now - Jordin Sparks
Somewhere Only We Know - Keane
Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day
Heard 'Em Say - Kanye West
3 am - Matchbox 20

I'm clearly a Matchbox 20, Kanye West, Beyonce, and gospel (even though I'm not Christian; go figure ) fan.


----------



## Smite (Jun 26, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> 20.Big Red Rocket of Love - Rev. Horton Heat



Props for the rev.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 26, 2008)

*Cute idea. I also don't have a MP3 player (I don't do gadgets other than a cellphone and digi camera). 
But, here are the cds currently in my car: 

Heaven, Heartache, and the Power of Love - Trisha Yearwood
Tim Mcgraw and the Dancehall Doctors - Tim McGraw
Let it Go - Tim McGraw
Taylor Swift - Taylor Swift
Tough All Over - Gary Allan
No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problem - Kenny Chesney
The Road and the Radio - Kenny Chesney
Men & Mascara - Julie Roberts
Long Trip Alone - Dierks Bentley
Carnival Ride - Carrie Underwood*


----------



## Amandy (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh fun! I'm going to spin this though - I have several songs I've collected over time that I always identify with my FFA-ness. Some purely for the lyrics, some because of who I was with when I heard them, and some just because, I guess.

Aretha Franklin - (You Make Me Feel) Like A Natural Woman
Berlin - Sex 
Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend
Bush - The Chemicals Between Us
Billie Holiday - The Man I Love
Dinah Washington - I've Got A Crush On You
Divinyls - I Touch Myself
Donna Summer - The Woman In Me
Elvis Presley - Burning Love
En Vogue - Giving Him Something He Can Feel
Kill Hannah - Lips Like Morphine
Foo Fighters - Everlong
Garbage - Tell Me Where It Hurts
Garbage - You Look So Fine
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
Sade - The Sweetest Taboo
Pixies - Gigantic
Depeche Mode - World In My Eyes
Hard-Fi - Hard To Beat
Heather Nova - Make You Mine
Janet Jackson - That's The Way Love Goes
Kylie Minogue - Slow
Liz Phair - Flower
Liz Phair - Why Can't I.mp3
Billy Idol - Flesh for Fantasy
Madonna - Justify My Love
Morningwood - Take Off Your Clothes
Norah Jones - Turn Me On
Waitresses - I Know What Boys Like
Peggy Lee - Big Spender
Marcy Playground - Sex and Candy
Sarah McLachlan - Possession
Tenacious D - Fuck Her Gently (he he)
TLC - Red Light Special
Lone Justice - Shelter
Texas - Inner Smile


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

Very good idea!
*Loads playlist, shuffles, and starts*

*Frost** - _Milliontown_
*Slipknot* - _Before I Forget_
*Rush* - _Resist_ (from the Different Stages Live CD)
*Rickie Lee Jones* - _We Belong Together_
*Kamelot* - _Abandoned_
*Faith Hill* - _Mississippi Girl_
*Foreigner* - _Double Vision_
*Engine* - _I Don't Need_
*Rolling Stones* - _Emotional Rescue_
*Opeth* - _Night & The Silent Water_
*Van Halen* - _Can't Stop Lovin' You_
*Kenny Chesney* - _We Danced_
*Cheap Trick* - _Ain't That Shame_ (Live)
*Meshuggah* - _Futile Bread Machine_ (Campfire Version) <--- Love it
*Marillion* - _After Me_
*Iced Earth* - _Prophecy_ (Live from Athens)
*Mudvayne* - _Severed_
*Collective Soul* - _Precious Declaration_
*Nine Inch Nails* - _The Perfect Drug_
*Soundargen* - _No Wrong No Right_
*The Gathering* - _Life's What You Make It_
*Arena* - _Cutting The Cards_
*Lit* - _My Own Worst Enemy_
*Spock's Beard* - _The Water_
*Between The Buried And Me* - _Informal Gluttony_ <--- Love it
*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Lost_ <--- Love it
*John Melloncamp* - _Jack And Diane_
*Pink Floyd* - _What Do You Want From Me_ (Live from the Pulse CD)
*Dream Theater* - _Hell's Kitchen: Writing The Finale_ (from a Fan Club CD, "The Making Of Falling Into Infinity")
*Shinedown* - _Lacerated_


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 27, 2008)

If anyone can figure out what this list says about me, please enlighten me:

1. Discotheque - U2
2. Human Wheels - John Mellencamp
3. My Culture - 1 Giant Leap w/Robbie Williams
4. In the City- Madness
5. Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest
6. Les Rablablas Les Roubliblis-Les Negresses Vertes
7. Ghetto Defendant - The Clash
8. Those Were the Days - Limpopo
9. Up On Cripple Creek - The Band
10. Stigmata - Peter Gabriel
11. Dandy - The Kinks
12. Makeda - Les Nubians
13. Calinda - Clifton Chenier
14. Theme from The Ninth Gate - Wojciech Kilar
15. La Canal- Radio Tarifa
16. For Those About to Rock -AC/DC
17. Come Together - The Beatles
18. Ojos Asi - Shakira
19. Cabeza de Policia - Los Pericos
20. Coming Home - The 88
21. I Am a Passenger - Iggy Pop
22. Return of the Tres - Delinquent Habits
23. Higher Ground - The Red Hot Chili Peppers
24. I Shot the Sheriff - Bob Marley and the Wailers
25. We Want the Funk - Parliament
26. Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
27. Boyd's Journey - David Albarn and Michael Nyman
28. Do You Realize - The Flaming Lips
29. Red- Emption - Big Red
30. Gunpowder - Wyclef Jean


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 27, 2008)

this is out of about 24,000 songs on shuffle on my winamp. (sorry I put band/artist first, then song title)

Oh, and if you are into actually cataloging what you listen to or to try to discover new music a great website that will do this is www.last.fm . there are different plug-ins for whatever music device you are using. My page is here http://www.last.fm/user/Weirdo1769/. Feel free to add me 


1.Pop Levi &#8211; Hades Lady
2.Pugwash-Something New
3.Vienna Tang-Enough To Go by
4. Michael Gabriele-Second Wind
5. Simon & Garfunkel-We've Got A Groovy Thing Goin'
6. Low Stars-Sometimes It Rains
7. Trashcan Sinatras- Drunken Chorus
8. The Shins-Turn on Me
9. Brendan Benson-Cold Hands (Warm Heart)
10. Starlight Mints-Drowaton
11. Nicole Atkins-The Way It Is
12. Splitsville-Pretty People
13. The Beatles-Two Of Us
14. Tom Petty-I need To Know
15. Carolyn Edwards-Lunacy
16. The Greenberry Woods-Love Songs
17. Guided By Voices-Beat Your Wings
18. Dashboard Confessional-Again I Go Unnoticed
19. Cotton Mather-Animal Show Drinking Song
20. Josh Fix-Whiskey & Speed
21. The Apples In Stereo-Other
22. Orson-Already Over
23. Boyracer-The Useless Romantic
24. Alejandro Escavedo- Amsterdam (John Cale)
25. Superchunk-Sick To Move
26. Wondermints- Fluer-de-Lis
27. Neutral Milk Hotel-Holland, 1945
28. The New Pornographers-Myriad Harbour
29. Of Montreal-Look At The Bell
30. Neko Case- Runnin' Out of Fools


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 27, 2008)

Smite said:


> 24. Why Don't we do it in the Street - The Beatles



might want to re-tag that one


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay!

I don't know about all of you but I'm having fun looking into what everyone's listening too...ya know curiosity and all that.


----------



## Melian (Jun 27, 2008)

mischel said:


> Sick City Daggers - Straight Outta Hell (Psychobilly)
> T Error 404 - Movement
> Deadjump - Burnout Die Braut Remix
> Satyricon - My Skin Is Cold (Melodic Black Metal)
> ...



As do you! Esp the Unter Art - Now or Never. That's probably my favourite song, as of this moment


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, I still think mine is by far the creepiest mix.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL

One man's creepy is another's eclectic!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 27, 2008)

Mischel and Melian: Are you guys into Finntroll at all? I just started getting into them and Tyr hardcore.


----------



## mischel (Jun 27, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Mischel and Melian: Are you guys into Finntroll at all? I just started getting into them and Tyr hardcore.



Yes of course . If u like them, then this song/vid will be fine for u too.
It's Eluveitie - Inis Mona, an swiss folk metal band ^^.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o


----------



## geniussupremacy (Jun 27, 2008)

My kinda thread!

01.) So Here We Are - Bloc Party
02.) The Take Over, The Break's Over - Fall Out Boy
03.) Miracle! - Paramore
04.) O Praise Him - David Crowder Band
05.) Nothing For Me Here - Dope
06.) ****** - Mindless Self Indulgence
07.) Black Magic Woman - Santana
08.) You'll Rebel to Anything - Mindless Self Indulgence
09.) Tranquilize - The Killers
10.) Six Feet Under The Stars - All Time Low
11.) Flathead - The Fratellis
12.) Neighbors - The Academy Is...
13.) Seventeen Magazine - Relient K
14.) Ain't Love Grand - Atreyu
15.) Shut Up And Let Me Go - The Ting Tings
16.) Thank You Mom - Good Charlotte
17.) Comatose - Skillet
18.) Through The Fire And The Flames - Dragon Force
19.) All We Know - Paramore
20.) Le Disko - Shiny Toy Guns
21.) Come One Come All - All Time Low
22.) Snow - Red Hot Chili Peppers
23.) Into The Night - Santana feat. Chad Kroeger
24.) Californiacation - Red Hot Chili Peppers
25.) Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones
26.) The Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny - Lemon Demon
27.) That's What You Get - Paramore
28.) It's About Love - The Medic Droid
29.) Misery Business - Paramore
30.) Predictable - Good Charlotte


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what this whole "shuffle" thing is all about, but the Eight Tracks currently in rotation in my car's player are:

Electric Light Orchestra, _Out of the Blue_
Uriah Heep, _Demons and Wizards_
The Who, _Quadrophenia_
Meat Loaf, _Bat out of Hell_
Jethro Tull, _Aqualung_


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 28, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> I'm not sure what this whole "shuffle" thing is all about, but the Eight Tracks currently in rotation in my car's player are:
> 
> Electric Light Orchestra, _Out of the Blue_
> Uriah Heep, _Demons and Wizards_
> ...




Thanks for the laugh this afternoon...Ah the 8 tracks.


----------



## Eroica86 (Jun 28, 2008)

WARNING: music major.

1. Improvisations On Hungarian Peasant Songs, Op. 20, Sz. 74 - 8. Allegro - György Sándor
2. Otherside - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
3. Six Studies In English Folk Song - VI. As I walked over London Bridge - Denson Paul Pollard
4. Giovanni Gabrielli - Sonata Octavi Toni Á - London Symphony Brass
5. Lairg Muir - Yorkshire Building Society Band
6. 06 SYmpho 4.25.07 Paris Sketches IV - Ellerby UMN Symphonic Band
7. Spain - Trombones de Costa Rica
8. Holst: The Planets - 4. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity
9. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima - National Polish Symphony Orchestra
10. Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36 - Rimsky-Korsakov, Nicolai
11. Waltz for Horns (bonus track) - Horn Heads
12. Nono Tono - Giovanni Gabrielli
13. Elegy for Mippy II - Bermstein (Joe Alessi)
14. Romance No. 1 [Op. 94] - Christian Lindberg
15. Makin' Whoopie - George Roberts
16. VI. Des Helden Weltflucht und Vollendung - Richard Strauss
17. Jumpin' the Buck - Youngblood Brass Band
18. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich: Symphony No. 1, first movement - Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra
19. Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi, Fortune Plango Vulnera Una - Carl Orff
20. The "Arpeggione" Sonata, First Movement - Christian Lindberg
21. Maiden Voyage - Capitol Bones
22. A Mighty Fortress - UMN Brass Choir
23. Bartók: Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta - 2. Allegro - Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
24. Suite for Four Trombones (Scherzo) - Joe Alessi + Four of a Kind
25. Benjamin Britten: Peter Grimes, opera excerpt: Act III, scene 2, To hell with all your mercy!
26. 1b. Allegro Risoloto, Ma Non Troppo - Gustav Mahler
27. Die Eier Von Satan - Tool
28. Marteau sans Maitre: 5. Bel edifice et les pressentiments, 1st version
29. Cadence VI for tuba & tape - Roger Bobo
30. Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye - Stan Kenton

- I have a classical/jazz library.. heh ^^;


----------



## Melian (Jun 28, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Mischel and Melian: Are you guys into Finntroll at all? I just started getting into them and Tyr hardcore.



Love them! I saw them just last fall...amazing show


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 28, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> WARNING: music major.



Very nice list, Eroica.
I'm not sure I have ever heard London Symphony Brass off the top of my head, but it's very intriguing to me. Being a trumpet player (I wanted to major in music performance, but I was put off by the industry and other musicians), your choice in music (including *Red Hot Chili Peppers* and *Tool*) seems quite pleasing. 

*EDIT:* Double Thayer valve. Good choice!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 28, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


> WARNING: music major.
> 
> 1. Improvisations On Hungarian Peasant Songs, Op. 20, Sz. 74 - 8. Allegro - György Sándor
> 2. Otherside - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
> ...



Die Eier Von Satan? Niiiice. I seriously love that song even though it's just a recipe for hash cookies.

Also, "Otherside" is awesome too. I love that the video is done in that german expressionist style. Warning: Film Major


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row
2. Who Will Save Your Souls - Jewel
3. Roadside - Rise Against
4. Echoes - Trapt
5. Black - Pearl Jam
6. Always Be My Baby - David Cook
7. Felt Through A Phoneline - 36 Crazyfists
8. I Will Remember You - Sarah McLachlan
9. Perfect - FlyLeaf
10. Echoes Of The Past - WYNTERBORNE!!!!!!!
11. Slippin - DMX
12. Crawling - Linkin Park (kind of embarrassing)
13. Slit Wrist Theory - 36 Crazyfists
14. In the Water, I am Beautiful - City and Colour
15. Freedom - Rage Against The Machine
16. Stories - Trapt
17. Slow Chemical - Finger 11 (Wrestler Kane's theme song, kind of embarrassing too)
18. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
19. The End - WYNTERBORNE!!!!!!!
20. Just Barely Breathing - Killswitch Engage
21. Papercuts - Gym Class Heros
22. Pillars - Sunny Day Real Estate
23. Take a Bow - Madonna
24. Delirium Trigger - Coheed and Cambria
25. Bloodwork - 36 Crazyfists
26. Foolish Games - Jewel
27. Lose Yourself - Eminem
28. Angel - Sarah McLachlan
29. The River Runs Red - Life Of Agony
30. Love Don't Live Here Anymore - City and Colour's Madonna cover

There you go. You would probably expect my lis to have way more metal bands on it, but the truth is I don't listen to much metal. I guess it has to do with the fact I'm playing death metal like 3 days a week at the least. 

Lots of good stuff on there anyways.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 30, 2008)

Starscream, props on the Jewel track! _Pieces of You_ was one of the first albums I ever bought...

Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Money Talks - Hayseed Dixie
2. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
3. The Doctor is Calling - Megadeth
4. Darkness Darkness - Robert Plant
5. Fall Apart - Sandpeople
6. Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi
7. Snowblind - Black Sabbath
8. Mr. Pitiful - Otis Redding
9. Rehab - Down
10. Bleach Boys - The Dead Milkmen
11. Tush - ZZ Top
12. Love is a Long Road - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
13. How Can I Refuse - Heart
14. I'm Broken - Pantera
15. Echoes of Love - Doobie Brothers
16. Trouble - Acute
17. Defeatist - Hatebreed
18. Precious Time - Joe Jackson
19. Hard to Imagine - Pearl Jam
20. Death Rattle - Pantera
21. Gonna Leave You - Queens of the Stone Age
22. Autoclave - The Mountain Goats
23. Killing Birds - Chris Cornell
24. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
25. Public Enema Number One - Iron Maiden
26. The Fart Game - Eddie Murphy
27. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
28. Spanish Castle Magic - Jimi Hendrix
29. Brat in the Frat - Dead Milkmen
30. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla

I'm kind of surprised, I really thought I would have more metal in a random selection.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2008)

No MP3 player...the only non-computer CD players are in the cars, and most music I'd listen to is banned by wife and/or daughter. Combined with being a seriously bad and lazy typist, I'll just do a very generalized list of what I have on my computer:

1) A LOT of Brian Setzer Orchestra
2) 70s Genesis stuff...mostly from Seconds Out
3) A lot of Blood Sweat & Tears
4) Several versions of Earle Hagen's Harlem Nocturne
5) Several Big Bad Voodoo Daddy cuts
6) Many from Emerson Lake & Palmer
7) Some from Benny Goodman with the 1979 Chicago Jazz Festival Orchestra
8) Several from various Alan Parsons Project albums
9) Blues Brothers are a must
10) Jimmy Buffett is another must
11) A few Cherry Poppin' Daddies
12) Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld's entire Crossroads 2007 set
13) Most of Supertramp's Breakfast In America album
14) The Shadows - Apache
15) Rick Wakeman Keyboard Solo
16) Trace Adkins - Songs about Me
17) Montgomery Gentry - Gone
18) Stargate Atlantis Theme
19) Enterprise Theme
20) Airwolf Theme (You wanted embarrassing)


----------



## Smite (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually wonder what everyones Top 25 most played is. THAT can be embarrasing, with tracks from 1999 still showing up with over 5k plays hah 

I'll post mine, and if anyone else wants to do theirs that'd be cool:

1. The Heinrich Manuever - Interpol
2. Happiness is a Warm Gun - Beatles
3. Being for the Benefit for Mr. Kite - Beatles
4. Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
5. Hard to Handle - Black Crowes
6. On Top - Moldy Peaches
7. Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine
8. Wheres Your Head At - Basement Jaxx
9. Ant's Marching - Dave Mathews Band
10. 3's & 7's - Queens of the Stone Age
11. The Seeker - The Who
12. Dear Prudence - Beatles
13. Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys
14. Chewbacca - Supernova
15. Non Compos Mentis - Abstract Rude
16. Elevator Music - Beck
17. Stop - Janes Addiction
18. Knights of Cydonia - Muse
19. Can't Stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
20. Buttmachine - The 1 Guy
21. Police Truck - Dead Kennedys
22. The Sleep - Pantera
23. Siva - Smashing Pumpkins
24. Collide - Anarchy Club
25. Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 2, 2008)

Top 25 taken from my last.fm account. I don't know how truly representative it is of my listening habits because certain songs I'll get infatuated with a certain part of just the song in general and go on a repeat kick. 


1. Aztec Camera  Pillar To Post 
2. The Kentucky Headhunters  Too Much to Lose 
3. Elvis Presley  It's Now or Never
4. Aztec Camera  Somewhere in My Heart 
5. Aztec Camera  Walk Out to Winter 
6. Elvis Presley  Suspicious Minds
7. Aztec Camera  We Could Send Letters 
8. Brandi Carlile  Follow 
9. Neko Case and Her Boyfriends  Guided by Wire 
10. Cloud Eleven  Too Lost For Lonely 
11.Drake Bell  Do What You Want
12. The Arthurs  Pleasant Valley 
13. The Boots  Are You Sorry 
14. Neko Case  Runnin' Out of Fools 
15.Neko Case  That Teenage Feeling 
16. Ben's Diapers  Beautiful People 
17.Rick Altizer  In L.A.
18.Ben Patton  Any Other Girl 
19.Elton John  Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me
20.George Harrison  Give Me Love (Give Me Peace on Earth)
21.The Trash Can Sinatras  Tonight You Belong To Me
22. Mike Viola  Maybe, Maybe Not 
23. Mike Viola  Sunny-Side Up 
24.Electric Light Orchestra  The Way Life's Meant to Be
25. Jason Falkner  This Will be Our Year


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 2, 2008)

Most played at the moment:

AFI - Sacrifice Theory
MSI - Shut Me Up
Cat Power - Sea of Love
Minus the Bear - Pachuca Sunrise
Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rainbow
65daysofstatic - Mean Low Water
Miley Cyrus - See You Again
Pagan's Mind - Dreamscape Lucidity
AFI - Of Greetings And Goodbyes
The Mars Volta - Goliath
65daysofstatic - Welcome To The Times
Alice In Chains - Nutshell
MSI - 1989
MSI - Straight to Video
MSI - Tom Sawyer
Minus the Bear - Michio's Death Drive
Nick Drake - Place to Be
Tenacious D - Fuck Her Gently
65daysofstatic - 23kid
Andrew WK - Ready To Die
Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper
Boston - Peace of Mind
Coldplay - Violet Hill


----------



## BIGGGGG (Jul 17, 2008)

Criminal - Disturbed
We Rock - Dio
Startin' Up A Posse - Anthrax
Cruci-Fiction in Space - Marilyn Manson
Who Put This Together - Anthrax
My Friends - Red Hot Chili Peppers
We're All Dudes - Less Than Jake
Regular People - Pantera
Some Folks - Alice Cooper
Be All, End All - Anthrax
U-Fig - System Of A Down
Incinerate - Elysia
Forgotten - Lamb of God
Funeral Procession - Gorgoroth
obZen - Meshuggah
Blasphemy - Morbid Angel
Limbo - Arsonists Get All The Girls
Trapped Under The Ice - Metallica
Drop The Ball - Anthrax
Immortal Corrupter - GWAR
Liar - KoRn
Souls of Black - TestAment
Lord Gold Throneroom - HORSE the Band
Devour the Damned - Devourment
Vomit The Soul - Cannibal Corpse
Mississippi Queen - Mountain
Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer
I'm Your Boogieman - White Zombie
Antichrist Superstar - Marilyn Manson
Blooddrunk - Children of Bodom


----------



## Kazak (Jul 21, 2008)

1 Alexander the Great - Iron Maiden
2 Cocaine - Cream
3 If 6 Where 9 - Jimi 
4 Ace of Spades - Motorhead
5 Ironman - Black Sabbath
6 The Trooper - Iron Maiden
7 Fade to Black - Metallica
8 I Aint No Nice Guy - Ozzy & Lemmy
9 Breaking the law - Judas Priest 
10 Smack My Bitch Up - Prodigy
11 Black Betty - i forget the name
12 manic depression - Jimi
13 O Meri Mehbooba - Indian song dont know who its by
14 Wasted Years - Iron Maiden
15 I Disappear - Metallica
16 Last Resort - Papa Roach
17 Indian song, dont know name or artist
18 In The Glade - Milla
19 Asleep - The Smiths
20 Mungda - Indian song, dont know
21 Down With The Sickness - Disturbed
22 Freak On A Leash - Korn
23 Aces High - Iron Maiden
24 Sweet Leaf - Ozzy
25 Angel - Jimi
26 Creeping Death - Metallica
27 Amazing Grace (bag pipes) - ?
28 Bodies - Drowning Pool
29 I'm The Man - Anthrax
30 Kill'em All - Metallica


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 21, 2008)

Kazak said:


> 11 Black Betty - i forget the name



The name of the group is Ram Jam, whoa Black Betty, wham ba lam
and #30 is mislabeled too, that's the name of the album, not a song.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright, a random thirty songs. I skipped if an artist came up twice.

Jonatha Brooke - New Dress
G. Love & Special Sauce - Dreamin'
Travis - Writing to Reach You
Mew - Saliva
R.E.M. - Belong
Barenaked Ladies - Shoe Box
Henry Cow - Beginning: The Long March
Tally Hall - Haiku
¡Forward, Russia! - Sixteen
The Dear Hunter - The Lake South
So Many Dynamos - Windows Facing Wals
Relient K - Hello McFly
Paul Simon - Kodachrome
Youngblood Brass Band - Dead Man Stomping
Iron & Wine - Cinders & Smoke
Los Lobos - Maricela
Incubus - Consequence
Frank Zappa - Blessed Relief
Steely Dan - Sign In Stranger
Glassjaw - Must Have Run All Day
The Police - Message In a Bottle
Kevin Gilbert - Tired Old Man
Ben Folds Five - Still Fighting It
Copeland - Sleep
M.I.A. - Sunshowers
Miles Davis - Four
Damiera - Ember Eason
Tenacious D - Heaven On Their Minds
These Arms Are Snakes - Riding the Grape Dragon
Minus the Bear - Houston, We Have Uh Oh


----------



## persimmon (Jul 22, 2008)

"random" 30:
Massive Attack/Dissolved Girl
Depeche Mode/The Bottom Line
Rasputina/Stumpside
Death Cab for Cutie/Transatlanticism
NIN/Ghosts III
Placebo/Drag
Placebo/Commercial for Levi
Utah Sants/New Gold Dream(81-82-83-84)
Placebo/Running Up That Hill
Sister Machine Gun/Not My God (Album Edit)
R.E.M/Losing My Religion
Kraftwerk/Trans-Europe Express
Thievery Corporation/Richest Man in Babylon
U2/Heartland
Evanesence/Hello
Gin Blossoms/Pieces of the Night
Underworld/ Juanita/Kiteless
The Crystal Method/Busy Child
Radiohead/Idiotique
The Cure/High
The Killers/All the Pretty Faces
David Bowie/Ziggy Stardust
The Orb/Asylum
Depeche Mode/Dream On
The Orb/Secrets
Depeche Mode/I Feel You
Death Cab for Cutie/TV Trays
Our Lady Peace/Superman's Dead
Maurice Abravanel & Utah Symphony Orchestra/Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus" for String Orchestra & Harp
U2/Mysterious Ways
Yes, I am a pharmacist and my favourite band is Placebo.


----------

